# SFC found corrupt files, but can't fix them



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello,

I run Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit on Dell Studio 1555 laptop.

I ran SFC / scannow to see if system files are intact (I suspect them to have something with various problems on my computer), but it comes out with this message:

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of th
em.
Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For example
C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log

Why can't SFC fix those files? How I can fix them? I'm attachibg that CBS.log.

Please help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Re-boot the system and run SFC again. Some files may have been "in use".

Upon SFC completion re-boot to allow files in use to be repaired.

SFC general info --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/936212

SFC & the CBS log --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928228

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

I tried that already - I run sfc, get that error, then restart - and nothing happens. There is no "boot time" sfc scan - windows load up normally. If I run sfc again, I get the same error.


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's the log entries showing the file it can't repair:

```
2010-10-06 16:41:25, Info                  CSI    000002e5 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:28{14}]"iassdo.dll.mui" of Microsoft-Windows-Networking-Internet_Authentication_Service_Iassdo.Resources, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture = [l:10{5}]"en-US", VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2010-10-06 16:41:25, Info                  CSI    000002e7 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:28{14}]"iassdo.dll.mui" of Microsoft-Windows-Networking-Internet_Authentication_Service_Iassdo.Resources, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture = [l:10{5}]"en-US", VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2010-10-06 16:41:25, Info                  CSI    000002e8 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:266{133}]"Microsoft-Windows-WindowsFoundation-LanguagePack-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~en-US~6.1.7600.16385.Windows Foundation Language Pack"
2010-10-06 16:41:25, Info                  CSI    000002eb [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:60{30},l:58{29}]"\??\C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US"\[l:28{14}]"iassdo.dll.mui"; source file in store is also corrupted
```
Which is this one:
*C:\Windows\SysWOW64\en-US\iassdo.dll.mui*
The file in the Winsxs store is also corrupt, which is located here:

```
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-n..ce_iassdo.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_en-us_e86c80b89a3f77b7
```
If you have access to another WIn 7 system (32 or 64 bit, doesn't matter), you can copy the file from the winsxs folder shown above, and replace the two corrupt versions on your system following the steps at the end of this KB article:
How to use the System File Checker tool to troubleshoot missing or corrupted system files on Windows Vista or on Windows 7
I'd suggest doing those steps after booting to Safe Mode, less likely that the file will be in use.

If you don't have access to another Win 7 system, the file can be extracted from the Win 7 DVD. You'll need to mount the install.wim image from the Win 7 DVD to be able to access the files.

Download the attached *WimMount.zip* file to your desktop.
Double click the file to open it.
Drag the enclosed *WimMount.cmd* file to the Desktop.
Insert your Win 7 DVD, close any autoplay windows that open.
Right click the *WimMount.cmd* file, then click *Run as Administrator*.
This will list the available images from the DVD.
Select the index number for the image that matches your system (Win 7 Ultimate)
This will mount the image onto the SystemDrive (usually C in a folder named *~Win7MountPoint~*.
This will take several minutes.
When complete, navigate to the *~Win7MountPoint~\Windows\winsxs* folder, then to the appropriate subfolder.
Drag the file(s) you need to the Desktop.
Run the *WimMount.cmd* file again (*Run as Administrator* like before).
Choose *D* to Dismount the image.
Do not close the window until you get a Success message (or possibly an error)
If an error occurs during the Dismount, enter N when prompted and then follow the instructions.
You must Dismount the image, you can't just delete the *~Win7MountPoint~* folder.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Foound a Minor typo in the Winmount.cmd file, would keep it from Dismounting the image without using the Command line switch. Fixed that and uploaded a good copy. Hopefully that's the only typo/bug.


----------

